# Frames, one of many.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

This is a sample of the type of frames I've been making for the Farmers Market. Walnut base with dual Ash inlays. Once I beef up my router bit collection (still waiting on the forum glossary bits to see what I end up with) I plan on making a wider variety of frame profiles.










Inlays are cut with either a router or dado stack on the tablesaw, basically based on what is currently set up at the time. Inlay splines are cut on the tablesaw with a spline cutting jig. I have some frames up to 40X44 in size, cutting splines for those was a bit out of hand with the jig I had so they were spliced into the slots with mitered cuts. Barely noticable if you don't know where to look for the splices.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

beautiful frame, Stan.....ya will soon be running the risk of people looking at the frames and not the pictures,,,,


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I am prepairing for that framing class,,, built this frame clamp after the glimps I got of your clamp, Stan. I added the brass guide rods and they reallyt keep it level and ridged, it works very nice and I can see it will be very handy for more then just picture frames. The bulk of the material is aluminum


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Woohoo, now that is one spiffy looking clamp! I hadn't even thought about making one out of aluminum. What did you use for the corner blocks, more aluminum? (The corner blocks look pretty thick).

Most excellent.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you Stan.. the corner blocks are also aluminum,,, its all aluminum except for the 2 brass bars and the steel threaded rod,,, and of course the nuts and bolts,,, oh there are nylon washers I made up so there will be spacers that rase the arms just above the center blocks about an 1/8 inch so they would not rub the center blocks,,,

When I stuck my head in that class last year to see how they were comming with my painting,,, I seen the clamp they were using in that class,,, it was a cheap plastic one like the one I seen in HF,,, it was almost useless,, because it was so floppy,,, the instructor hated it and said she was bringing in her own clamp,,, but the clamping of the frames seem to be the bottle neck in that class,,, everyone seems to be always waiting for the clamp..


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice looking frame Stan. You do great work.


Terry I like that framing clamp beats the heck out of what I am using. LOL.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, stan, that is an amazing frame.. very impressive.


----------

